# Why is the wick so long?



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Just finished installing a new wire/wick kit on my 302 (and it smokes nicely ) and wondered why the wick is so long? Most of it ends up getting tucked into the bottom of the smoke unit so I was trying to figure out why it needed to be so long?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

chrisallen21 said:


> Just finished installing a new wire/wick kit on my 302 (and it smokes nicely ) and wondered why the wick is so long? Most of it ends up getting tucked into the bottom of the smoke unit so I was trying to figure out why it needed to be so long?


Yep, it's long!! I usually cut off some of it, and then braid the rest into the lower chamber. I believe it's long so as to absorb more fluid, and require less filling.. That's just my guess..


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Makes sense. How often do you recommend running before refilling. I added 18 drops as part of the initial install and figure that will last a long time time as I don't run my trains continuously at this point. Is it as simple as 'when the smoke starts running out'? I don't want to burn out the wick/wire prematurely.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

chrisallen21 said:


> Makes sense. How often do you recommend running before refilling. I added 18 drops as part of the initial install and figure that will last a long time time as I don't run my trains continuously at this point. Is it as simple as 'when the smoke starts running out'? I don't want to burn out the wick/wire prematurely.


I add fluid when the smoke output diminishes.


----------

